

Finding past hacker news articles and posts - bentemple

So, I&#x27;ve realized that finding past hacker news stories can be somewhat of a pain sometimes. Are there any tricks you guys have to help me keep track of these if I close them or at the time don&#x27;t find them important but later decide I wished I&#x27;d saved it only to find it impossible to find?<p>I recently read a comic on hackernews about questions, it was a simple web comic with two characters one little guy with one eye and I can&#x27;t seem to find it. Anyone with a link to this awesome comic perhaps?
======
bentemple
I did find it here: [http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-
park](http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park)

